# Bad skin on celebs



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 20, 2008)

So I was browsing Milla Jovovich's website and just looking at different pics of her. And found two that were taken within the same year:




Air brushed and pretty (click to enlarge).







And here you can tell she is definately a smoker. She's written about it in her blog before and it clearly shows.

I just really wonder why she would smoke since she's a model for a make-up company (L'oreal and sometimes Chanel), models a clothing line that she creates, and has starred in movies. In Ultraviolet, every shot of her was in soft focus.

Anyone else notice big differences in celebrities skin between photoshopped images vs real life?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Anyone else notice big differences in celebrities skin between photoshopped images vs real life?  
 
Yes...try almost every celebrity!  Without all that professional makeup, most of them don't look so hot!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 20, 2008)

Smoking help keeps weight off. I hope not only for her sake, but for her baby's sake, she's since stopped. I still think she's awesome though.

When I think of celebs with bad skin, I think of Joan Van Ark.

What am I saying, I'm being harsh...






She's not really that much of a celeb anymore.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 20, 2008)

It would be a shame if she chose fags over looks - she's such a natural beauty. Leeloo! (Im a little bit in love with that character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

A shame if she chose fags over her baby?

Shit, I hope she'd adopt me.


----------



## peinapple (Jan 21, 2008)

fags as in british slang for cigarettes..


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peinapple* 

 
_fags as in british slang for cigarettes.._

 
Lol, yes - i should make that clear, shouldnt i?

Though Guy Pierce in 'Priscilla Queen of the Desert' is tempting...


----------



## angeluv009 (Jan 21, 2008)

I hate it that so many women go around thinking that they have to live up to those airbrushed standards, especially since they aren't real. Every celeb gets help and piles on the makeup. Geez, they've got teams of people working on them and trying to make them look good. 
Thanks for the post. It makes me feel human...


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peinapple* 

 
_fags as in british slang for cigarettes.._

 
I know. It was a joke.


----------



## glory9705 (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! What a diff...the only celerbrity that I've seen looks great w/out mu is probably Jennifer Garner!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## wolfsong (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glory9705* 

 
_Wow! What a diff...the only celerbrity that I've seen looks great w/out mu is probably Jennifer Garner!_

 
Garner's very beautiful with and without makeup. Also i would say the obvious: Angelina Jolie. Added to that Patricia Arquette and Regina Spektor...

There are celebs that look wonderful natural, as there are with people that are not 'famous'; its seems like celebs look worse without makeup because of life style (long hours, stress, slapping on makeup, travelling, partying, smoking etc) and being airbrushed to 'perfection' in the media so that even a freckle would make them seem different. Yes they have money to buy expensive products and get fancy treatments, but they have a lot working against them too - and not just the general public opinion that they should, and do look as 'perfect' as they are on a magazine cover.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't get how her skin is bad. That's what real people look like.


----------



## sitasati (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I don't get how her skin is bad. That's what real people look like._

 

She doesn't look "real" on the magazine cover.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 23, 2008)

Cameron Diaz is gorgeous but without makeup she has some major pigmentation issues. Even the most perfect looking people in the media are totally, refreshingly human in person.


----------

